# Pocket predator tube master sniper



## lovetosling123 (Jun 1, 2015)

I've had this shooter for a couple weeks now and it been amazing. I love the attachment method and it is as accurate as you are.









Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## dbs9164 (Aug 18, 2015)

I also have the Tubemaster, but I don't have the clips. I use bands and theraband strips to secure them. Might just have to get a set of the clips. They definitely are easier to use. I'm more accurate with my Seal Sniper though.


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

I'm rockin tubes ONLY on mine....as the name suggests ...Tube Master Sniper 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbs9164 (Aug 18, 2015)

I also banded up mine. Shoots great. I think I will have to try the clips. Seems a very easy and quick way to band up. Although this is a good shooter, I shoot even better with the Seal Sniper. One of my favorites to shoot.


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

I've always admired that frame, but am not a fan of tubes. Looks great with the pro clips! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

Ive had mine for about two years . I'm carring it now in my edc bag along with my top shot with looped tubes. I had a bad shoot with all my ttf shooters getting fork hits on all of them . Just pulled out my tube master and tried again after a six month furlow. I have tbg flats on now . And it has been a very forgiving frame for ttf. Its now back in regular rotation with my favorites.


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

namazu said:


> Ive had mine for about two years . I'm carring it now in my edc bag along with my top shot with looped tubes. I had a bad shoot with all my ttf shooters getting fork hits on all of them . Just pulled out my tube master and tried again after a six month furlow. I have tbg flats on now . And it has been a very forgiving frame for ttf. Its now back in regular rotation with my favorites.


Wait... don't tell me that top shot is G10?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

theTurk said:


> namazu said:
> 
> 
> > Ive had mine for about two years . I'm carring it now in my edc bag along with my top shot with looped tubes. I had a bad shoot with all my ttf shooters getting fork hits on all of them . Just pulled out my tube master and tried again after a six month furlow. I have tbg flats on now . And it has been a very forgiving frame for ttf. Its now back in regular rotation with my favorites.
> ...


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

You got it my friend . How are you ?


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

You got it my friend . How are you ?


----------

